# Thoughts about James K. A. Smith



## Hamalas (Nov 13, 2014)

I've come across the name James K. A. Smith several times recently and have heard somewhat mixed reviews. I have some people I respect who love him, and others whom I equally respect who see him as a danger. I haven't had the chance to tease out the particular appreciations or concerns of either group so I'm curious to hear what the PB has to say: what do you think of James K. A. Smith?


----------



## chuckd (Nov 13, 2014)

You've probably come across his name several times because the guy writes so much!  I honestly don't know how he churns out so many books, articles, lectures, etc. in such a short period of time.

I was introduced to him reading Introducing Radical Orthodoxy. I've also read Imagining the Kingdom and subscribe to Comment Magazine. I enjoy him for his critiques of secularism and modernism and how to use tools familiar to our culture (postmodernism) to reintroduce orthodox Christianity to the public realm (politics, economics, etc.).

Alarms of danger have probably been raised because of his sympathy to Roman Catholics and Eastern Orthodox (both on staff at Cardus). Some in our circles only appreciate writers who are 100% confessional and shun RC and EO. With that in mind, I read him with more of a "an enemy of my enemy is my friend" outlook. I regard him directly as a friend to the Reformed anyway, though he may not write directly on Reformed theology.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 13, 2014)

I have written a review of his book Desiring the Kingdom -- you can find it here. 

My review of Letters to a Young Calvinist can be found here.


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 14, 2014)

Guido's Brother said:


> I have written a review of his book Desiring the Kingdom -- you can find it here.
> 
> My review of Letters to a Young Calvinist can be found here.



Thanks Wes, that's helpful! 

So would you see Smith as being someone like Wright or Leithart who should be avoided or cautioned against? Or is he largely sound with a few blind spots?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 14, 2014)

He is woefully undiscerning on how to apply his liturgical insights. 

On the flip side, few Reformed thinkers can stand toe-to-toe with John Milbank and hold their own. Further, if you want a good intro to Continental Philosophy, he is easily the best guy there is. I read him on Philosophy and attacking Plato. That's it.


----------



## Mr. Bultitude (Nov 14, 2014)

ReformedReidian said:


> He is woefully undiscerning on how to apply his liturgical insights.



Would you recommend someone better?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 14, 2014)

Hamalas said:


> So would you see Smith as being someone like Wright or Leithart who should be avoided or cautioned against? Or is he largely sound with a few blind spots?



I certainly wouldn't be recommending his writings without any disclaimers. He has some valuable things to say, but he's not confessionally Reformed.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 14, 2014)

Mr. Bultitude said:


> ReformedReidian said:
> 
> 
> > He is woefully undiscerning on how to apply his liturgical insights.
> ...



If you can find Bucer's liturgy in English.


----------

